# 2009 Cedar Creek 34SATS 5th Wheel Rear Trailer Hitch



## dckoski (Jan 29, 2013)

I want to tow a golf cart or 4-wheeler or jet ski behind my 5th wheel.  Any suggestions/recommendations on hitch installation?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I THINK SOME STATES MAY NOT ALLOW TRANDUM TRAILERING. BETTER CHECK AND SEE IF THAT IS OK. If so then make sure the rear end of th 5er is strong enough to handle the weight of towing  what you have.


----------



## brand33 (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree all  2 post.Thanx


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 22, 2013)

Trailer frames are NOT designed to tow another trailer.  I realize that some get modified to handle the stresses created, but they are absolutely not designed for it.  As far as the legal part, check with your state and the states your going to travel in.  Most do not allow it.


----------

